# Gold and Silver



## plamenppp (Jun 16, 2011)

You can not imagine my surprise when I saw the golden buttons in the relays!


----------



## Sodbuster (Jun 16, 2011)

plamenppp:
What a nice find. 

Know that the gold points are likely to be silver with a gold skin, as they are to big to be solid gold.
Most solid gold points are very tiny, but I could be wrong. You would have to run a file across one or shear one of them in half to have a look inside. 

In any case the gold yield should be high and the silver would be a bonus. I hope they are solid, that would be great. Lets see a better picture of the relays if you have one intact, I'd like to know what to keep an eye out for.

I also have about two dozen of the little gold boxes (I don't know what they are ether) like yours. I got them stashed away someplace and haven't processed them yet. I was going to run mine through the striping cell, but haven't built the cell yet. I do remember they were very lite in hand and was thinking they may be aluminum base metals, but haven't tested them yet.
If they are aluminum then I would probably just go to HCL and pull out the foils. Let me know what you use, or find out on the base metals.

I also noticed that the lids are soldered on, wile a % of them had the lids glued on. Using the stripping cell I would have to deal with the glue first. 

Ray


----------



## plamenppp (Jun 17, 2011)

One of the relays turned to be with wilver buttons  I found this when I melted them  I only know they are military relays. I got them the you see them on the picture. The gold plated stuff is iron  Aqua reqia will be used there.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 17, 2011)

It is well known fact that some czechoslovak and soviet era buttons in relays are from pure gold. They are scarce now but can be found. Hope I will have some for you in about month to see how they look like.


----------

